# Wigan



## soulman (Jan 2, 2009)

A strange place full of short people...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2009)

It's true.


----------



## soulman (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes it is.


----------



## moose (Jan 2, 2009)

It's the pies, sadly, and the fact it's always dark  Make you grow outwards instead of upwards. (((Wigan)))


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2009)

Its dark here right now.


----------



## soulman (Jan 2, 2009)

I felt like a giant


----------



## Red Faction (Jun 18, 2009)

any further descriptions?

i have to move there in august for two years :-(

according to a friend's dad its also the incest capital of the uk :-(


----------



## strung out (Jun 18, 2009)

nah, that's yeovil


----------



## strung out (Jun 18, 2009)

nice pier btw


----------



## Pip (Jun 18, 2009)

I prefer that road leading up to it.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 18, 2009)

This is so not true. The tallest person I have ever met is from Wigan.
He's so tall he is even named "The Biggun From Wigan"


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 18, 2009)

This was interesting.


----------



## Relahni (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice chippies though.


----------



## tommers (Jun 18, 2009)

if you see this man...






then give him a smack from me. 

or whatever you feel comfortable with.


----------



## josef1878 (Jul 13, 2009)

Red Faction said:


> any further descriptions?
> 
> i have to move there in august for two years :-(
> 
> according to a friend's dad its also the incest capital of the uk :-(



Dont worry we have 2 train stations and a bus station to help you leave.

Stay away from King Street on Friday and Saturday nights. 

Shop elsewhere, Wigan is closing down.


----------



## petee (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## blossie33 (Jul 10, 2022)

Home of Northern Soul


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 14, 2022)

Cracking place to drink, Wigan!


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Jul 30, 2022)

The only time I go into the town centre these days is for gigs at the Boulevard or the Old Courts. Jesus it's grim.


----------

